# attaching underside of builtin



## Gschimma (Oct 17, 2014)

Purchased a house with an unfinished built in entertainment center. The piece on the left looks like it goes under the top cabinets. What's a good way to attach it?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you post a picture directly it would get more responses. Not many people will open an unknown link from a new poster.


George


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I analyzed the file: E06392A2-EB45-49EB-813C-E2FEE9B4ECB0_1586666358490.jpg with VirusTotal. It is safe. No engines detected this file. 0 out 51 detections. 

The file is hosted on WoodworkingTalk's server (uploaded by the OP). Go ahead and look at it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

do the top cabinets have a bottom in them now ??
more photos of the underside of the cabinets and
from the inside of the cabinets will help.

very hard to offer any advice without knowing what the inside
of the top cabinet offers for support.
have you tried to "dry fit" it yourself yet ??









.


----------



## Gschimma (Oct 17, 2014)

i guess i could drill thru the bottom part of the cabinet which is about 2” thick. dont see how the lower cabinet top was attached, if at all.


----------



## danrush (Oct 16, 2017)

If that's the undercabinet panel, it's generally used to cover the bottom seams and gaps where the cabinets but each other. After a good dry fit, just use a liberal amount of construction glue and a few brad nails to hold it until the glue sets.There's usually another piece of trim (called a light rail) that goes across the bottom front of the cabinet to cover the front edge of the panel. The light rail also hides any undercabinet lights that may be installed.


----------



## Gschimma (Oct 17, 2014)

thanks, no light rail but thats ok. i’m assuming by dry fit you mean just making sure the piece fits, right? it does fit but I need to trim the 3/4” plywood backing to accommodate the piece.


----------

